# Tornado Air Management System. does it work???



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

Hello i was wondering if it worked "and if anyone was using one?"?? the artical says it increases MPG range up to 25%..and also can add up to 20HP gain?!?! it sounds a little fishy, but i wanted to see what u guys thought..


heres the link
http://www.dirtroad.com/tornado.htm


thanx


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

It's snake oil at its finest, nothing more.


----------



## Onewheelup11 (Mar 10, 2003)

haha thanx


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

try a search next time.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *try a search next time. *


NO KIDDING!!!


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Pair up the Tornado, the timing mod. and ECU mod. on eBay, and you looking at 60 extra hp!


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

lol! i just saw this thread, man i fell for that scam a few years back when i had my thunderbird. It doesn't do anything. In fact most likely, it hurts the performance by creating that vortex of air without a cooling point, actaully increasing the temperature of the air going in, which most likely dereases the efficiency.


----------

